# Albino Cories + Pleco?



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi, is it possible to combine a school of albino cories with a common pleco or two??
i know the cories are very friendly but i am worried about the plecos.
any help appreciated! thanks!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories and plecos should get along fine, as long as your tank is large enough to support the pleco. Common plecos get very large, some more than 2 feet long.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its possible but I would get a different algae eater if thats what you are looking for. Such as Otos or snails


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't find any otos,,, they didn't have any at PetCo..


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

they get along fine....the cories do their thing, and the pleco does his.
i have a common pleco, who's almost 7 inches now, and 6 tiny little cories. i also have 6 botias, so my bottom-feeder area is pretty full, and everyone gets along just fine. also, the pleco keeps the tank totally algae-free. i say go for it!
good luck.
peace.
LP


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

DJ- Check around Petsmart they get shipments of them every once in a while, and local pet stores usually have them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

How large is your tank? A common pleco will need a 55 gal once it grows up. If your tank is smaller, get a rubberlip pleco. They stay around 4 inches and are great algae eaters and peaceful. Petsmart sells them regularily.


----------

